# Infinity Basslink Installation



## ryantodd89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to CruzeTalk, but have owned my Chevy cruze Eco for 2 year now. I recently purchased The infinity basslink 10 inch powered subwoofer system. I'm waiting for it to be delivered, but was hoping i could get some pointers on installation. I'd much rather install myself than to take it to a shop, yet I have never installed a system before. I'm relativly electronicly savy, and have done many wiring projects for my house and small electronics. I'm wondering if i will be able to connect into my factory head unit with the included wiring as well as the 8 gauge amp kit I purchased. I know some of the newer stock head units have rca connections, but I have not had the chance to pull out my Cruze's unit to check yet. Also wondering if i should just tap into the rear speakers, or run the amp up to speaker wiring harness on the drivers side door post. Anyone who has done this in the past, any information/ help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Either way you decide to hook into the head unit you will need a cross over for better sound . I am unsure if you have a high input on the Basslink . 



Some members have a Pac audio crossover that plugs into the head unit and are happy with that . I am thinking it is called Pac audio AA GM 44 , good luck .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Might try the Audio sub-forum. They have all sorts of good stuff on how to hookup subs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thread moved to Audio & Electronics for better exposure.


----------



## ryantodd89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the response Brian V 

This is part of the discription for the basslink. "BassLink can accept up to four channels of input - to provide nonfading bass - either from line-level signals through four RCA jacks or from high-level signals through a pair of Molex connectors, allowing BassLink to be easily connected to OEM systems."

I'm wondering if i conect in through the speakers, do i even need to get into the head unit? Id like to make this as painless as possible, ei. not ripping apart my entire car to wire the system up. But I'll check into the crossover PAC, as this would most likely get me the best sound quality.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ryantodd89 said:


> But I'll check into the crossover PAC, as this would most likely get me the best sound quality.


Just buy this, hooking to the speaker wires will not sound near as good. 
Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive


----------



## ryantodd89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ryantodd89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Guys!
I Just purchased the PAC AA-GM44. Seems like its pretty straight forward. Just plug the wiring harness into my stock head unit, then wire the amp into the extra wires coming off the the PAC? Will this also work with the auto On/Off of the basslink, or will i need to wire into a 12v power supply that powers on and off with ignition?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It should come with an automatic remote turn on .

I chose to go a different route and installed a 2 channel intrface .

http://Audison.com


----------



## ryantodd89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sounds good, I'll let you guys know how the instal goes. I plan on doing a little write up on how I set it up. That way in the future people will have some sort of tutorial for installing the basslink in their Cruze. I will also be using the basslink tuning guide I found here at Cruzetalk. 

Thanks again
Ryan


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

ryantodd89 said:


> Sounds good, I'll let you guys know how the instal goes. I plan on doing a little write up on how I set it up. That way in the future people will have some sort of tutorial for installing the basslink in their Cruze. I will also be using the basslink tuning guide I found here at Cruzetalk.
> 
> Thanks again
> Ryan


How did your install go? I too have the Basslink and am picking up my Cruze this week.

Think the basslink would mount on the roof of the trunk? (not the door)


----------

